
Apple's Diversity Chief Christie Smith Leaves the Company - bredren
https://www.macrumors.com/2020/06/17/apple-diversity-chief-christie-smith-exits/
======
bredren
Someone points out in that thread the current screenshot of Apple Leadership
page [0]

[https://i.imgur.com/vPswdwv.png](https://i.imgur.com/vPswdwv.png)

[https://www.apple.com/leadership/](https://www.apple.com/leadership/)

